# Hanf zubereiten. Wie richtig? Nicht-PVA-auflösend



## greeny010 (6. Juli 2011)

Hey   

ich habe mir heute ein bisschen Hanf vom Lagerhaus geholt und weiche es gerade im kalten Wasser ein. Nun meine Frage was soll ich nachher machen? Eine halbe Stunde kochen habe ich gedacht. Manche sagen einen Löffel Backpulver rein und es wird schwarz, doch bringt das was???? Und kann ich es irgendwie so machen, dass es das PVA Netz nicht auflöst. 

Ich möchte den gekochten Hanf dann gerne in Rexgläser hineintun und zuschrauben mit dem Kochwasser   

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten. 

Lg Flo


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hanf zubereiten. Wie richtig? Nicht-PVA-auflösend*

die blüten trocknen, zerkleinern, nach wahl mit taback vermischen und konisch in ein OCB rollen. anzünden und fertig :m


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hanf zubereiten. Wie richtig? Nicht-PVA-auflösend*

Kochen ist ne gute Idee. Backpulver brauchst du nicht. Zum PVA: Entweder du "bestäubst" den Hanf vorher mit Grundfutter, oder du legst ihn kurz in Salzwasser. Dadurch löst sich das PVA nicht auf.
Gruss ROY


----------



## carphunter1678 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hanf zubereiten. Wie richtig? Nicht-PVA-auflösend*



eilbek_fishhunter schrieb:


> die blüten trocknen, zerkleinern, nach wahl mit taback vermischen und konisch in ein OCB rollen. anzünden und fertig :m


 


Ich möchte Garnicht wissen woher du das weisst #t|supergri




gruß Dennis


----------



## hanzz (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hanf zubereiten. Wie richtig? Nicht-PVA-auflösend*



eilbek_fishhunter schrieb:


> die blüten trocknen, zerkleinern, nach wahl mit taback vermischen und konisch in ein OCB rollen. anzünden und fertig :m



nicht vergessen ein paar samen einzugraben für das nächste Jahr :vik:


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hanf zubereiten. Wie richtig? Nicht-PVA-auflösend*

warum das gute zeug an die blöden fische verfüttern , wenn es doch auch ganz anders genutzt werden kann


----------



## gründler (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hanf zubereiten. Wie richtig? Nicht-PVA-auflösend*

Zurück zum Kiffen...ähhhh Hanfsamen 

Also vorher einweichen brauch net sein,einfach die trockenen Samen 20min Kochen und bis nächsten tag stehen lassen im Kochwasser.

Dann sollten bei guter Samenquali schon 90% gekeimt haben.

Haltbarkeit in Gläsern,geht nicht lange gut,die Samen werden anfangen zu Schimmeln und Gären.Evtl.mit Einkochen versuchen,also so wie Muttern damals,aber so in Gläser füllen wird wohl nix auf Dauer,das sie schnell Gären und Schimmeln.


Das Kochwasser nehmen viele gern fürs futter anrühren. 
lg


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hanf zubereiten. Wie richtig? Nicht-PVA-auflösend*

Zum anfüttern mit Hanf sind Baitdropper und Futterraketen deutlich besser geeignet, als PVA.


----------



## Downbeat (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hanf zubereiten. Wie richtig? Nicht-PVA-auflösend*



gründler schrieb:


> Zurück zum Kiffen...ähhhh Hanfsamen
> 
> Also vorher einweichen brauch net sein,einfach die trockenen Samen 20min Kochen und bis nächsten tag stehen lassen im Kochwasser.
> 
> ...


Ich würde auch sagen, lass das mit dem abfüllen in Gläser sein. Die Haltbarkeit beträgt max. 2 Wochen und dann geht`s rund in den Gläsern. Zumindest war das bei mir immer der Fall. Obwohl alles ganz gut aussah am Anfang.


----------



## Dunraven (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hanf zubereiten. Wie richtig? Nicht-PVA-auflösend*

Ich friere das einfach in Portionen ein und schon passt es.


----------

